# William Oliver



## The Kai (Jan 10, 2005)

I just saw a site that said Mr Willaim Oliver had passed away.

Mr. Oliver was a New York based karateka, of the kyokushinkai style.  If anyone was watched "Fighting Black Kings" cannot help but remember Mr. Oliver.  The site did'nt have a lot of info, and I don't think Mr Oliver was real old.   Osu

Todd


----------



## The Prof (Jan 10, 2005)

I am saddened to hear that William Oliver has passed away.  I knew William quite well years back.  He was a formidable competitor and I ate his right foot on more than one occasion.  I believe that he was two years older than I which would make him 67.  

Although it's sad, thank you for the information.

Blessings,

The Prof


----------



## The Kai (Jan 11, 2005)

If anyone is interested here is the memorial website

http://www.matalex.net/uws/

Todd


----------



## The Prof (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks much, I appreciate it.

Prof


----------

